# Paid “HD” Audio



## RoccoX (May 28, 2018)

Hey all,

If you could pay $5 or $10 a month to have Spotify stream at 256 or 320 would you? I would personally love that option, I put a lot of work into upgrading my stereo, but also love the convenience of the built in Spotify app so I am often stuck with the 96 kbps stream. Thoughts?


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Wouldn't the music quality be even better having the music on an SSD?


----------



## RoccoX (May 28, 2018)

I have done that, wrote a utility to sync my iTunes to it, but the lack of playlist support, having to buy songs and sync to the stick, and honestly just how easy Spotify is moved me off of it. My utility made copies of songs in folders to kinda simulate a playlist but it felt clunky.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

Nope, not worth it to me.



RoccoX said:


> If you could pay $5 or $10 a month to have Spotify stream at 256 or 320 would you? I would personally love that option, I put a lot of work into upgrading my stereo, but also love the convenience of the built in Spotify app so I am often stuck with the 96 kbps stream. Thoughts?


----------



## michigantesla (Mar 9, 2019)

RoccoX said:


> Hey all,
> 
> If you could pay $5 or $10 a month to have Spotify stream at 256 or 320 would you? I would personally love that option, I put a lot of work into upgrading my stereo, but also love the convenience of the built in Spotify app so I am often stuck with the 96 kbps stream. Thoughts?


I would in a second! Drives my crazy that there is all this great variety but the low bitrate takes the enjoyment out of it.


----------

